# RCBS press question



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

This may sound a bit stupid, but.............

I recently picked up a RCBS RC IV press off KSL, when you put the shell holder in the ram, it does not stay in place like it does on my RC II. Now my RC II has a little spring clip that hold the shell holder in place, I assume that RC IV should have it also, although I don’t see it listed on the parts breakdown I found. 

Anyone out there know for sure, and if it does need that clip, where would a guy get one? Could I get it down at Sportsman’s or one of the other shops, or will I have to order it in from Midway or somewheres else?

Thanks in Advance Guys!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I was able to get ahold of a better picture and parts diagram, the answere is yes it does need a spring clip.

Any ideas on the best place to get one locally? or failing that anywhere out there?


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have had to call RCBS a few times to get parts I couldn't find. They have always been very helpfull even sent me extra parts for free.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> I have had to call RCBS a few times to get parts I couldn't find. They have always been very helpfull even sent me extra parts for free.


+1 call RCBS very helpful people.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

+2 
I actually got to tour the RCBS factory in Oroville Ca and they are some of the most competent, helpful folks that I have ever worked with in any industry. I have actually had small parts mailed to me at no charge.-----SS


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

You might wanna call Kents Shooters supply in Ogden. I have gotten some "emergency" RCBS replacement parts from them before but it is a LOT cheaper just to call RCBS and have them shipped to you. but if you are in a pinch, Kents might be able to help you out.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

+4 Call RCBS. I have never had a part go sideways on me. I looked up their website and their customer service number is 1-800-533-5000. Good luck.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

See if the RC2 clip will work in the RC4. If it does, take it with you to a CAL Ranch store or a Home Depot and look in their hardware for the part. Fastenal or one of the other fastener stores may have one also.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys

Though about that Wirehair, but the little bogger is in there good, and I don't dare break that one. I can still reload with the IV but it is a pain in the ass having to hold the shell in the correct place, for now I went back over to the II, other than an adjustable handle I can't tell the difference in them. I just wanted another press for the bench.

I'm not too worried about having to buy it, I should have looked the press over better when I bought it, didn't notice that clip missing, lesson learned. 

Kent's didn't have that clip, so I called RCBS, they aren't open on Friday's' so I will call RCBS on Monday and get one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RCBS has been good to me. The clip should come to you quickly.

Curiosity got the best of me, so when I got home tonight I took the clip out of my RC IV. I know that some take the clip out and replace it with a piece of wire with no hook, some tape, or what ever. If the hook gets bent outward just a little it will make inserting the shell holders difficult.

I found that putting the clip on from the front and then flipping it over easier than trying to work it in from the rear.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures and tip Wyogoob, now maybe I won't have to look 10 times for that clip from where it flipped off before I finally get it snapped in place. :lol: 

I thought about a little tape myself, but not being in a hurry, I rather fix her up right then jurry rig something I will have to fix later.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You're welcome. All you need is a small screwdriver, or small needle-nose pliers, to put it on.


----------

